# Abandoned Navy Hospital (pic heavy)



## Southbound33 (Jul 6, 2015)

This place sits in the industrial side of town. It was beyond creepy, the white paint is wearing away exposing the red bricks. It looked like bloody smears all over the building




 

The doorway to "nope"



 

I wonder who was sitting here, and why...




 


Another angle



 



 


At least there was some cool artwork




 


I wasn't able to really explore as much as I wanted. There were some really shady people wondering around and it was pretty uncomfortable. I don't think Ill be going back.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 6, 2015)

Cool!  Looking forward to more.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 7, 2015)

oh what a great place to shoot!!!


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like a very foreboding place.  Any idea how long its been abandoned.  It looks like nature is well on its way to taking the place over


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 7, 2015)

Amazing place, love the artwork too!


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks, this building was last used in 96 as a human resources office. Asbestos everywhere, so, probably won't be going back. BUT, there is an old psych ward on this site that Im trying to hunt down. That should be interesting


----------



## MRnats (Jul 7, 2015)

Awesome! I wish there were places like that around here. All I know of is some abandoned house that has naughty words written on every square inch of wall space. It's bizarre.


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 7, 2015)

MRnats said:


> Awesome! I wish there were places like that around here. All I know of is some abandoned house that has naughty words written on every square inch of wall space. It's bizarre.



Id like to see that! 

Ive only scratched the surface of this place. This is just one building on an entire base. The base was retired in 1996 and mostly abandoned, so Ive got my work cut out for me. This building alone just lends itself for creepy, dramatic photo ops but everything within me is saying "stay the hell away from this place".


----------



## MRnats (Jul 7, 2015)

Southbound33 said:


> MRnats said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! I wish there were places like that around here. All I know of is some abandoned house that has naughty words written on every square inch of wall space. It's bizarre.
> ...


Profanity Houses of the Rutherfurd Stuyvesant Estate Weird NJ

There's a cool video at the end of the article too. It reminds me of Ray Finkle's room from Ace Ventura, haha. It's super close to my sister in law's house so I'm sure I'll stop by it soon.


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 7, 2015)

MRnats said:


> Southbound33 said:
> 
> 
> > MRnats said:
> ...




That IS bizarre, makes for interesting material just not sure where I would want to share those pics.


----------



## klaesser (Jul 7, 2015)

Southbound33 said:


> BUT, there is an old psych ward on this site that Im trying to hunt down. That should be interesting



Nice Nice Nice

Looking at pic 6 you may have found the door to the loony bin


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2015)

As far as I can tell, it doesn't matter how poorly executed, people always seem interested in abandoned places. This is the problem with subject-oriented photography, and why I avoid it. IMO though, once you've seen one abandoned hospital, you've seen them all. It's extremely difficult to do anything novel with the subject. Not impossible. But difficult.

1) Shadows way too heavy, cropped too tightly
2) Shadows too heavy again, lack of dynamic composition. Plants too tightly cropped, more distracting than actively participating.
3) An intersting idea, though I have to work too hard for it. While I agree that you shouldn't spoon feed people images, I don't feel the chair plays an active roll in the image. I also don't get the impression of "looking out" unless it is explained to me.
4) Under exposed and just "no". The canted angle is too obvious and cliche here.
5) Blurry plants in the foreground bother me. While you might have some philosophical problem with pushing them out of frame (I don't) it nonetheless ruins a good shot.
6) Works (though is a bit of a "brick wall" shot), but is too blue/cyan.


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 7, 2015)

unpopular said:


> As far as I can tell, it doesn't matter how poorly executed, people always seem interested in abandoned places. This is the problem with subject-oriented photography, and why I avoid it. IMO though, once you've seen one abandoned hospital, you've seen them all. It's extremely difficult to do anything novel with the subject. Not impossible. But difficult.
> 
> 1) Shadows way too heavy, cropped too tightly
> 2) Shadows too heavy again, lack of dynamic composition. Plants too tightly cropped, more distracting than actively participating.
> ...




umm..


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok I guess I should have said that all these shots were taken in less than 5 minutes, keys in hand, car near by. No time to set up or compose shots. In and out. Reasons: I wasn't supposed to be there. There were homeless people and drug addicts all around, giving me the creeps. The building itself gave me the creeps. There was asbestos and lead paint everywhere. I wasn't going to spend one more second than I needed here. Im all about a good critique but in this case I just wanted to share a cool "find". I guess I should have posted in the "just for fun" thread.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jul 7, 2015)

Boy, someone pooped in somebody's cheerios this AM.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Boy, someone pooped in somebody's cheerios this AM.



Oh. So this is a coddling forum now. I didn't get the memo.


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 7, 2015)

unpopular said:


> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, someone pooped in somebody's cheerios this AM.
> ...



I bet youre a lot of fun at parties


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2015)

yeah well. take a look at the similar threads below.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jul 7, 2015)

unpopular said:


> Oh. So this is a coddling forum now. I didn't get the memo.


 
Maybe we all just have different ideas of "coddling" vs "common courtesy" or "decency" or "respect". Maybe that's just me. Carry on.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Maybe we all just have different ideas of "coddling" vs "common courtesy" or "decency" or "respect". Maybe that's just me. Carry on.



I do not feel anything I said was unproductive or unnecessary. OP was receiving a lot of positive feedback on images which were poor both technically as well as, in my opinion, aesthetically.

I made a point to look at each image and discussed each image. In fact, I'm the only one here who actually made an effort to provide any sort of useful feedback. All the parts on the back prior to my post were not at all constructive - one liners like "nice job" isn't a critique.

If I was too blunt or opinionated, that's not my concern. I don't placate to insecurity.


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 7, 2015)

unpopular said:


> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we all just have different ideas of "coddling" vs "common courtesy" or "decency" or "respect". Maybe that's just me. Carry on.
> ...




Heres the problem man, not everybody follows the photography bible to a T. Some of us just like to get out there and shoot and if its not perfect, then who cares. We are not trying to sell this stuff for riches, just sharing it with others who might appreciate it. That is the very definition of ART. If you have lost that, then sorry. Stick to the technical guidelines of photography, thats fine. Im sure most people will consider your photos to be way better than mine. And Im ok with that, because I don't do it for anyone other than myself. And if my photos please my eye along with a few others then hey man, thats good enough for me. This is the photo forum.... not the get everything perfect on your first try forum. Just relax and have fun


----------



## BrickHouse (Jul 7, 2015)

unpopular said:


> I do not feel anything I said was unproductive or unnecessary. OP was receiving a lot of positive feedback on images which were poor both technically as well as, in my opinion, aesthetically.
> 
> I made a point to look at each image and discussed each image. In fact, I'm the only one here who actually made an effort to provide any sort of useful feedback. All the parts on the back prior to my post were not at all constructive - one liners like "nice job" isn't a critique.
> 
> If I was too blunt or opinionated, that's not my concern. I don't placate to insecurity.


 
Like I said, maybe it's just me. Carry on.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2015)

Southbound33 said:


> Some of us just like to get out there and shoot and if its not perfect, then who cares.



If your intention here isn't to improve, then I don't have much to say. Typically people post things for feedback.
I gave you mine.

Not wanting feedback is more of an exception, so maybe you should say something to the effect.



> sharing it with others who might appreciate it. That is the very definition of ART.





> I don't do it for anyone other than myself.



Uhm. Ok.



> Heres the problem man, not everybody follows the photography bible to a T. [...] Stick to the technical guidelines of photography, thats fine. Im sure most people will consider your photos to be way better than mine.



Your ignorance of my work is pretty evident here. So don't pretend you know what I'm about.


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 7, 2015)

Apparently you missed the point. And its not that Im ignorant of your work, I respect your work. Maybe you should respect mine, because our views are different and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Claudillama (Jul 7, 2015)

Wonderful set thank you!


----------



## Southbound33 (Jul 7, 2015)

Claudillama said:


> Wonderful set thank you!



Thanks!


----------

